# jet jon build almost complete



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Had some set backs but I think it will come out looking nice.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

more


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Finishing touches this week steering and throttle. Decided to try the inboard jet after figuring out my gator tail surface drive did not like sand. It would run it just find but I would burn through props like crazy. Time to give the inboard jet a shot.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool build coming along nicely!!!!!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

You might want to seriously consider tucking the intake up in a little pocket if possible, it will make a big difference.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Had similar idea Just never did it...Looking great..Great photos Keep us informed on how it performs THX


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I had this idea years ago and would love to build one. But I was thinking more of building it using a narrow 14' jon boat and just to run in small creeks and probably not have a center console.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

The intake grate is tucked up so its mounted flush.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I had this idea years ago and would love to build one. But I was thinking more of building it using a narrow 14' jon boat and just to run in small creeks and probably not have a center console.


This will be my "fancy" one if it ever gets finished. I have a ski that ima cut up and mount the bottom into a 12' if this one runs well.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice work.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sweet project!!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Very nice work.


Trey at Aluminum Outfitters is the man! Probably the nicest aluminum welds you will see.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw a jet jon many years ago running around on a lake in Florida. The guy told me he built it because his knees were shot and he couldn't stand up on the old stand-up ski anymore. That little boat would FLY!! I expect yours will scoot pretty good too! 

As for running skinny in the sand and mud, will that not hurt the jet? I would think you'd wear out an impeller.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Impeller and propeller are similar both will wear. I just sold my gator tail 35hp the river I run is shallow and sandy I expect some wear however my impeller is housed in the boat so as long as I'm on a plane and moving it will see significantly less sand then my gtr prop, which would constantly slice through the sand. Also I bent the heck outa my shaft on my standard outboard due to hitting a log so not having a prop in the water will help out there too. Trying all the options except for the air boat option.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Having built one and many inboard jets*

Your trailing edge leaving the intake will be a problem - you will pull an air pocket behind the sharp edge - you need a tapered profile area that fairs down to the intake grate - that drop-off will be causing a lot of cavitation -

You can tuck the intake up in the hull but you need a gradual taper to the leading edge and trailing edge --

Talk to Kevin at River -Pro or Miracle Marine in Potosi Missouri they might give you some insight

One other word of advice - don't mount your console until you put the boat in the water and see how it floats - jets need to be LEVEL flotation - so your weight distribution is critical - weight forward is always better in a jet.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

ak said:


> Impeller and propeller are similar both will wear. I just sold my gator tail 35hp the river I run is shallow and sandy I expect some wear however my impeller is housed in the boat so as long as I'm on a plane and moving it will see significantly less sand then my gtr prop, which would constantly slice through the sand. Also I bent the heck outa my shaft on my standard outboard due to hitting a log so not having a prop in the water will help out there too. Trying all the options except for the air boat option.


My cousin runs a 45HP mudbuddy surface drive on an 18' gator trax. He brought it from Florida after running it through a lot of sand. I've seen what sand will do to those props. It definitely burns through em!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*From 35 years experience*

With Mercury Sport jets - the stator very rarely wears - what wears the worst is your impellar - believe it or not any cavitation is your worst ear enemy - not sand or gravel or oyster shells

and if you ever change impellars Solas makes the best jet impellar out there -

We built super jets by sleeving the stator with a stainless sleeve, and running .0015 tolerance between impellar and stator wall.

Any clearances over .060 and its time to change impellars.

On outboard jets both the stator sleeve and the impellar wear equally - but inline jets its usually just the impellar.

Just keep in mind you have a 15% derated power from head horsepower to jet output in an inboard inline jet

On an outboard jet that loss is 30%.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Your trailing edge leaving the intake will be a problem - you will pull an air pocket behind the sharp edge - you need a tapered profile area that fairs down to the intake grate - that drop-off will be causing a lot of cavitation -
> 
> You can tuck the intake up in the hull but you need a gradual taper to the leading edge and trailing edge --
> 
> ...


Im having a hard time visualizing what you mean do you have a photo example?


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> My cousin runs a 45HP mudbuddy surface drive on an 18' gator trax. He brought it from Florida after running it through a lot of sand. I've seen what sand will do to those props. It definitely burns through em!


you aint lying I went through 4 in about a year and a half. $250 a piece.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

ak said:


> Im having a hard time visualizing what you mean do you have a photo example?


On your intake the side closest to your trandsom should be lower then the front. Meaning it should taper down from the front of your intake to the back of your boat. Is you leave it straight like it is when you break plain you will get air pockets rushing under the boat that will make you cavitat


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

gotcha thanks. So basically that's the reason the suction looks like it does on an outboard jet. the air bubble will move past but water will still suck in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks great man, I saw it over on the other site. Great fabrication, there is nothing like planning out a project and executing it step by step and making modifications on the fly when you have to.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

I have an old carolina skiff J-14 and has anyone ever put a Wave runner type jet set-up in one of those?
I guess its time to google.
It has a 25hp on it now but it drafts too much and the motor needs to be raised with a transom mod.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I saw a 20ft or so CS on Lake LBJ with an inboard jet. It was red.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Well boat runs better than expected. Goes 33 empty and 28 with thre guys a yeti full of beer and ice. It runs skinny and will run all over ankle deep water over sand and rocks. Anyone thinking of trying to build one believe me they work and are worth it. I'll try to get some video posted this coming weekend.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Lane city dam.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ak said:


> Well boat runs better than expected. Goes 33 empty and 28 with thre guys a yeti full of beer and ice. It runs skinny and will run all over ankle deep water over sand and rocks. Anyone thinking of trying to build one believe me they work and are worth it. I'll try to get some video posted this coming weekend.


That is awesome! I am glad it worked out despite the naysayers. It is funny how any time an outboard or inboard jet are mentioned people start banging away about all the downfalls in their performance. 
What all are you going to do with it as far as paint, deck coating etc?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cool build. Lots of experimenting and testing in those kind of builds. Great job.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That is awesome! I am glad it worked out despite the naysayers. It is funny how any time an outboard or inboard jet are mentioned people start banging away about all the downfalls in their performance.
> What all are you going to do with it as far as paint, deck coating etc?


Ya I didn't have to adjust pump to grate or anything it just ran great first time it hit the water. I don't know about paint might just get some matching spray paint. But ima get hydro turf in it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That is awesome! I am glad it worked out despite the naysayers. It is funny how any time an outboard or inboard jet are mentioned people start banging away about all the downfalls in their performance.
> What all are you going to do with it as far as paint, deck coating etc?


Maybe I missed it, but, where's the "naysayers" and posts banging away about all the downfalls in their performance" at?


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Maybe I missed it, but, where's the "naysayers" and posts banging away about all the downfalls in their performance" at?


There are a lot maybe not post here but when I told my friends what I was gonna do they pretty much laughed and didn't think it would work. He's probably referring to past experiences and not this particular thread.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ak said:


> There are a lot maybe not post here but when I told my friends what I was gonna do they pretty much laughed and didn't think it would work. He's probably referring to past experiences and not this particular thread.


Exactly


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Little video


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Very cool build im happy everything worked out for you! You have some awesome skills.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

great job on that boat. looks really good without an outbaord hanging on it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Trey at Aluminum Outfitters did the build.


----------

